# Is this mix ok?



## None505 (Sep 14, 2012)

I feed my rats this http://www.ratsrule.com/diet.html with Blue Buffalo Life Protection Senior Dog Food and wanted to know if this is ok for my mice. I also give them a lot of veggies so is that good for the mice also?


----------



## HowlsOfAngels (Nov 2, 2012)

This is Suebees diet and is quite healthy as a base diet, it meets the nutritional requirements of both rats and mice.

Although, be careful how much vegetables you give your rodents as too much may cause loose stool/upset tummy.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

If it works well with rats, then it is very likely that they'll work fine with mice as they have similar nutritional needs. Also mice don't need as much vegetables&fruit as rats or it could result in runny stools.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks good, just dont over do it on vegetables & fruit


----------

